# Control DirecTV Plus DVR with TiVo Series 2?



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Can a TiVo Series 2 single tuner control a DirecTV Plus (and/or HD) DVR?

I really like my TiVo and currently use it with Qwest Choice TV connected to my standard def TV. However, Qwest is stopping their Choice TV service so I'm forced to move to DirecTV.

Rather than getting just a receiver which the S2 should be able to control, what if I got a Plus DVR? Can the S2 control it? What issues may arise from doing so?

DirecTV Plus DVR > TiVo S2 > TV

The reason I want to keep using my S2 is for the ability to transfer shows/movies to my PC with TiVo ToGo to burn them on DVD and/or convert them with Handbrake to watch on iPod.

I also have an HD TV and plan to use the Plus HD DVR with it (no TiVo).

Keeping the ability to EASILY transfer (via my network) shows to my PC is what's got me worried. If not for this feature, I wouldn't care and reluctantly dump the TiVo.

I know there's also the issue of the copy protection bit, but if I come out of the DirecTV DVR via the S-Video or RCA jack, the bit won't be picked up by the TiVo preventing the transfer, will it?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I believe it can - try remote code 10074. But you'll want to make sure that no shows are scheduled on the DVR otherwise it and the S2 will argue. But this seems like an awkward and expensive route to take, as you'll still have to keep up the TiVo subscription in order to use TiVoToGo. 

A cheaper option might be to buy a used SD DTiVo (or even an HR10), hack it, and set it up to record the shows you want to transfer, using one of the available methods. You'll get better quality that way and can even set it up to do the copies in an automated fashion.

As for the copy protection bit, the boxes will put out a Macrovision no-copy flag on the composite/Svideo output if the bit is set.

Note that I'm suggesting the DTiVo as a second box - get the DirecTV Plus DVR for HD (assuming you have an HDTV) and its other benefits.


----------



## abuerkel (Aug 18, 2009)

Can a Directivo be used on cablevision.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

abuerkel said:


> Can a Directivo be used on cablevision.


No. Only works with DirecTV.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

stevel said:


> make sure that no shows are scheduled on the DVR otherwise it and the S2 will argue.


Right, that was the plan.



stevel said:


> A cheaper option might be to buy a used SD DTiVo (or even an HR10), hack it, and set it up to record the shows you want to transfer...
> 
> Note that I'm suggesting the DTiVo as a second box


Hmm... will keep that in mind. I'll start with the S2 then look into your suggestion after I'm comfortable with the DirecTV setup.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

msmart said:


> I really like my TiVo and currently use it with Qwest Choice TV connected to my standard def TV. However, Qwest is stopping their Choice TV service so I'm forced to move to DirecTV.


Forced?? They don't have cable where you live?


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> They don't have cable where you live?


Yes, Cox Communications. But with the marketing agreements between Qwest and DirecTV and discounts being offered, DirecTV is cheaper than Cox.

Okay, I give, not forced towards DirecTV per se, but forced to change in general. Either way, I need my S2 to control another DVR.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

I got the DirecTV service installed yesterday, after changing the setup on the TiVo, it's controlling the DirecTV Plus DVR (R16-300) and recording shows!!! Went the SD route, not HD.

Thank you, stevel, for the 10074 code!! I had to use it as the default Hughes setting didn't work. THANK YOU!

Yes, it's wierd having a DVR control a DVR, but I like the TiVo interface.


----------

